# My new Birman Kittens



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Meet my new kittens - they are half brother and sister, they share the same dad.

Sapphire - Lilac Point Birman - 14 weeks old










Rocky - Seal Tabby Birman - 13 weeks old










A couple of pics of the two of them relaxing together.... Aaaw


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Aww how adorable!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh so sweet love birmans they so lovely. Have fun. x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning kittens...lovely pics.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're gorgeous  Got a soft spot for lilacs


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

tylow said:


> They're gorgeous  Got a soft spot for lilacs


Me too.

They have the softest looking faces. I'd love a lilac or lilac tortie one day. :blushing:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Do i detect full blown "Burmania" messyhearts?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow they are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh I think we have got the beginnings of "Birmania" lol.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

tylow said:


> Do i detect full blown "Burmania" messyhearts?


Oh a massive yes. Birmans are the breed I love & always did (I would class Maine Coons as my "second breed" even though I got one first). I intend to breed Birmans one day but not until I know lots more about the breed with my show neuter. I am also going to start stewarding in the Birman area at an upcoming show so hope to learn a lot more.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

They are soo gorgeous - I want one!!!!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous kitties - sooo pretty!

D xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

gorgeous kittens lovely colours

viv xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

They are gorgeous!xx


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

aaawww they are adorable!!!


----------

